# Free TFS Video Tutorials



## Slay the P.E. (May 17, 2020)

We have been developing video tutorials for the TFS exam. When we finish all of them, we will put them behind a paywall and offer a course based on these videos. For now, as we develop them they will be free. There will be roughly about 50 videos to cover all of TFS. As of the writing of this post, the first 7 are ready and in our website.

No video will ever be longer than 10 minutes, to keep your attention focused. The dynamic will be to watch a short video and immediately solve problems associated with the video before moving on to the next one.

We're looking for honest constructive feedback, especially from our friends @Audi driver, P.E. and @MikeGlass1969

Go here for the videos: https://www.slaythepe.com/thermo-superheated-vapors-video.html


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (May 17, 2020)

I look forward to watching...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 18, 2020)

Slay the P.E. said:


> We have been developing video tutorials for the TFS exam. When we finish all of them, we will put them behind a paywall and offer a course based on these videos. For now, as we develop them they will be free. There will be roughly about 50 videos to cover all of TFS. As of the writing of this post, the first 7 are ready and in our website.
> 
> No video will ever be longer than 10 minutes, to keep your attention focused. The dynamic will be to watch a short video and immediately solve problems associated with the video before moving on to the next one.
> 
> ...


I will try to check this out this week. Been pretty busy!


----------



## BuffaloWings (May 18, 2020)

Do you have a schedule or timeframe when all 50 videos will be complete and available?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 18, 2020)

@Slay the P.E. I took some time to sample a few of them. Honestly, I was looking for things to critique and didn't find anything noteworthy. There are small things like, why did you bother to point out how to do unit conversions in one video, but not how to do a linear interpolation calculation (I assume time is the main factor). Will you cover how the use of a mollier diagram can be faster than a table, or at least used as a sanity check? Interpolating is time consuming.  I think you could expand some videos to as much as 12 or even 15 minutes to avoid trimming helpful exam tips. The professionalism and clarity are off the charts. Well done. Very helpful content.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> Will you cover how the use of a mollier diagram can be faster than a table


YES!! So key.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (May 19, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> @Slay the P.E. I took some time to sample a few of them.


Thanks!



Audi driver said:


> @Slay the P.E. ...but not how to do a linear interpolation calculation (I assume time is the main factor).


Yes, it was left out for the sake of brevity. I think we will have a short tutorial just on linear interpolation.



Audi driver said:


> Will you cover how the use of a mollier diagram can be faster than a table, or at least used as a sanity check?


Oh, absolutely yes. We’ve been advocating for Mollier diagrams here for the longest time. That video (just on how to use h-s and P-h diagrams) will come after entropy and isentropic efficiency are introduced.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (May 19, 2020)

BuffaloWings said:


> Do you have a schedule or timeframe when all 50 videos will be complete and available?


Really hard to say. Maybe the end of this fall.


----------



## BuffaloWings (May 19, 2020)

Oh alright. My exam is in a few weeks. I’ll check out the videos you have available for review of the material this weekend.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

BuffaloWings said:


> Oh alright. My exam is in a few weeks. I’ll check out the videos you have available for review of the material this weekend.


Hoping for the best @BuffaloWings! Break a leg, you got this!!!


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Jun 25, 2020)

Update:

We just uploaded a 3-part series on Entropy, Entropy Balances, Isentropic Processes and Isentropic Efficiency, as well as a tutorial on the Mollier and P-h Diagrams.

https://www.slaythepe.com/coaching-plan-members.html


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Jun 26, 2020)

Whoo hoo....   I got my weekend entertainment lined up!!!!


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Aug 19, 2020)

We have now uploaded video tutorials for the Carnot Cycle, the Brayton Cycle, and the Combined Gas-Vapor Power Cycles.

Access them for free here: https://www.slaythepe.com/coaching-plan-members.html


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Sep 27, 2020)

We've added a two-part series on refrigeration, covering: 

Ideal Vapor Compression Cycle,. Multi-Stage Vapor Compression and the Ideal Gas Refrigeration Cycles. 

Access them for free here: https://www.slaythepe.com/coaching-plan-members.html


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Sep 28, 2020)

I can not go to the next video before solving all problems in the practice book.....


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Jan 12, 2021)

How are the videos coming along? It's been awhile...


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks Mike,

It has been a while, but just recently we're picking up the pace again. We have two scripts ready for the voice actress so we'll be uploading those in about a couple of weeks.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Feb 17, 2021)

We have now uploaded tutorial videos for Otto & Diesel Cycles and for Ideal Gas Mixtures

@MikeGlass1969 









Coaching Plan Members


For each section, view the video linked here first. Then, read the corresponding section in the Practice Problems book, and then solve all the problems in that section. When you complete those steps,...



www.slaythepe.com


----------

